# Call of duty ghosts question



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Is this game suitable for an 11 year old boy, i know it says 16 on the box but some games are a bit suspect with the age rating :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

We would not let are son have a mature game until this year and he is turning 14 soon.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't forget as well that if he goes on multiplayer he can be subjected to any verbal abuse anyone he's against wants to say, as it's not restricted in any way

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Did you let him play this in the end? If he wants a FPS get Overwatch


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Did you let him play this in the end? If he wants a FPS get Overwatch


We told him no so hes got to choose something more his age.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> We told him no so hes got to choose something more his age.


Get Overwatch mate - It is a great game! I actually play this with any spare time I have. its more fun and colourful - check it out on youtube


----------

